# Springtime Longevity



## asja (Mar 22, 2011)

Anyone tried Springtime Longevity? I have been giving Hokamix, but it's getting harder to find. I was just wondering if Longevity is as good as it claims to be.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Harder to find? Do you not buy it online?

I've used it and use their other products with Raven and my fosters. I notice coat improvement when I start fosters on the Fresh Factors. What are your goals for using it?


----------



## asja (Mar 22, 2011)

Okay, where do you buy Hokamix? 

My newly adopted dog is a mess. I thought it might help.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Sorry, misread your post. I thought you were saying Longevity was getting harder to find. Never heard of Hokamix.

What do you mean by a mess? If you tell us what issues you are trying to fix with the supplements, people may be able to recommend something to help that is more easily found.


----------



## asja (Mar 22, 2011)

Ten days ago I adopted a dog from a shelter.
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-chipley-fl-4-5-year-old-sable-male-safe.html

The shelter vet did a bad neutering job. He had to have surgery a second time to fix the mess they did, he was in the hospital for several days. He is recovering now. He was also treated for worms. He was 15 pounds underweight, but gained nearly 9 already. Next week he will be treated for heartworms. So, he is recovering from poor nutrition, worms, heartworms, general lack of care. He is eating well and loves his food.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

I adore Springtime Longevity. I give it to all my dogs. My Rottie has digestive issues, elbow dysplasia, and is prone to ear infections. You would never be able to tell he has the elbow dysplasia, because the Longevity helps so much. I can also definitely tell if we miss a dose because he gets horrible gas. 

My GSD female has a torn CCL and I started giving it to her to aid in her recovery and to help against future arthritis. She seems to be doing quite well.

My GSD male gets it because he likes it and I see no reason not to give it: it can only help!


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

That looks like a Nupro Gold/Silver knock-off. Probably does a little for coat if used for a long time but not much else. It should help with digestion issues.

Glucosamine has been proven to do nothing for people or dogs.


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

I don't know anything about it, but you can buy it from Doggiefood.com

Hokamix Dog Supplement and other pet products on sale at DoggieFood.com


----------



## asja (Mar 22, 2011)

Doggiefood.com has terrible customer service. I ordered Hokamix from them last October. They charged my credit card and sent an email claiming that it shipped. A week passed, no box, no Hokamix. Then they claimed it was shipping "soon". Then I got another email claiming they shipped. Still no product. A month passed, same thing repeated. By DECEMBER I told them I want a refund immediately. Never, never again will I try to buy anything from them.


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

Sorry to hear you had a bad experience with them....
I've ordered from them three different times and had a perfect transaction each time.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I think I am one of the original Springtime Inc. (who make Longevity) cheerleaders on this board and Rafi is on 4 of their products BUT it sounds like you are looking for something to boost his immune system. 

If so, then you could go with Fresh Factors from Springtime Inc. but I prefer something like Invigor from Honest Kitchen or Berte's Immune Blend from B-Naturals. I have used both of the latter (not concurrently) and been very pleased.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Ruth:

I may have had an atypical experience with Springtime products, however, I just shipped four products (Longevity, Fresh Factors, Joint Health and Calmplex Stress Tabs) back to Springtime for a refund today. I have been trying to get six of my dogs to eat them for four weeks without any luck minus a struggle and much ingenuity on my part. I currently have a horribly neglected foster dog with me (non-GSD) and I purchased all of these supplements for him and for my other personal dogs (including my recently rescued GSD). Between the dogs spitting out the chewables and turning up their noses at the Longevity, I decided to go back to the other supplements that I had been using without any challenges. 

As the packages and Springtime website directs, I did add the supplements gradually, mixed them with the kibble and some canned food with warm water and then even tried putting them in balls of canned food, hidden in the centers. No luck. I hope that this is just my experience, but I had no luck with the four supplements and I have a rescued foster dog who really needs a lot of support to get him over the years of neglect that he has suffered. 

Shannon


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

I have had very bad experiences over the years with these knock-off products and don't trust them at all. 

Personally, I would stick with Nupro over this Longevity thing.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Nupro is what I went back to  today. I picked up the Nupro Joint and Nupro original formula today after I left the post office.

Shannon


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

sable123 said:


> I have had very bad experiences over the years with these knock-off products and don't trust them at all.
> 
> Personally, I would stick with Nupro over this Longevity thing.


Sable123: Longevity is not a "knock-off" product. Nupro is an ok product but I haven't found it particularly useful in boosting the immune system. That's why I recommended Invigor or Berte's Naturals Immune Blend.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

WVGSD said:


> Ruth:
> 
> I may have had an atypical experience with Springtime products, however, I just shipped four products (Longevity, Fresh Factors, Joint Health and Calmplex Stress Tabs) back to Springtime for a refund today. I have been trying to get six of my dogs to eat them for four weeks without any luck minus a struggle and much ingenuity on my part. I currently have a horribly neglected foster dog with me (non-GSD) and I purchased all of these supplements for him and for my other personal dogs (including my recently rescued GSD). Between the dogs spitting out the chewables and turning up their noses at the Longevity, I decided to go back to the other supplements that I had been using without any challenges.
> 
> ...


Most dogs love the Joint Health & Fresh Factors but some hate the Longevity. My partner's dog takes the Joint Health tabs like a treat. Rafi will eat anything I put in his bowl so it's not an issue. It's funny that all of your dogs turned up their noses! 

Check out my post above for recommendations for boosting the immune system. Rafi gets Nupro but I haven't really noticed any difference with him on it and he's still got some immune system issues (and he's been on it for 6 months).


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

WVGSD said:


> I have been trying to get six of my dogs to eat them for four weeks without any luck


I have heard of some dogs not liking it but I haven't had any issues with mine. I feed raw and simply sprinkle it on top of their food and they eat it without any issue. They even lick up the remaining Longevity that falls off of their food. 

They aren't overly fond of the Bug Off Garlic tabs but they'll all eat them.


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

I started my senior on Longevity & Bug Off garlic granules a few weeks ago. I mix it in w his home cooked & warm water along w kibble. He gobbles it up w no hesitation. Looks like he enjoys it to me. No issues w his stools either.


----------



## missmychance (Jan 20, 2011)

I just received the Springtime fresh factors and joint health yesterday. Frodo has had liquid stools since about 3 hours after taking them. He has never had supplements before so I'm gonna give him a few more days to see if things improve.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

How many did you give him? You are supposed to gradually build up to the recommended dose.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

gsdraven said:


> How many did you give him? You are supposed to gradually build up to the recommended dose.


+1. I've used Longevity in the past. We ran out, but I just recently got some more. I started with half a scoop for a week sprinkled over 2cups of kibble (twice a day- so 1 scoop total for the day). This week, I've been using 3/4 scoop each feeding time. Come Sunday, I will finally be up to a full scoop per feeding.

It's too bad the folks in this thread whose dogs didn't like it. My girl will lick the excess powder out of the bowl! It's a fantastic product.


----------



## TheNamesNelson (Apr 4, 2011)

I feed fresh factors, joint health, and bug-off garlic chewables. The tablets break into quarters extremely easily so I break them and throw them into his bowl with his kibble. I shake it a little and the small quarter tablets are mixed right in with the kibble. He eats everything dog without even the possibility to picking out such small pieces.

I've gotten him to eat whole tablets as well, but if you break them up and mix them it I really don't see how you can have trouble getting the dogs to eat them.

As for Sables comment. I don't see springtime products as "knock-off". Perhaps you should research them before commenting. Springtime has been around for a long time, that in my mind puts them beyond knock off status.


----------

